# Suggestions on how to make a printed Catalog?



## rwoods5 (Nov 6, 2006)

I want to create a paper catalog of my tees, any suggestions.

Robert


----------



## identityburn (Feb 24, 2006)

*Re: Catalog*

Lots of photos, not too much text. Are you getting this professionally printed?


----------



## rwoods5 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Catalog*

No my partner and I decided to use our own printers


----------



## identityburn (Feb 24, 2006)

Is this going to be more of a flyer type catalog or are you guys going to bind them? If this is something you just want to give away on short notice it should be ok doing your own printing. But if this is something you will mail to retailers I would strongly suggest putting together something that is professionally printed.

I guess it goes back to the old "first impressions are everything." You don't want to half *** something just to get it out there, make sure you are happy with it.

Thats one reason why my stuff is taking so long (other than just having little free time.) We completely redid our site and structure because after taking a long hard look at it, we weren't that happy with it anymore.


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

rwoods5 said:


> I want to create a paper catalog of my tees, any suggestions.
> 
> Robert


Hi Robert,

I created a catalog years ago of some designs I either (drew and/or photographed) and put in a How To Kit for those that wish to sell Candy Wrappers.

Anyway, i was thinking it would serve as a catalog they could buy and send to their customers. I know it's not a catalog of t-shirts but it may help spark ideas for you.

I used corel draw and ran a thumbnailer third party script to create thumbnails of the images. 

I tried photographing the actual candy bars but glare, etc. made it difficult so i changed plans and created each bar digitally on the pc. I then saved each as a image file and named it the item number i wanted to use for the item and that name showned UNDER each image.

I then ran the script to place the images on the page evenly spaced and a certain # of rows/columns.

I then added a Title to each page and added a background color

For the cover I added photos I took (i'm not a photographer just had a nice digital camera) to act as the front/back cover.

I then saved the file in the format the printer i used required and i got back a beautiful catalog i was very pleased with;

See Sample: http://www.pcbbkits.com/ipnmonitor/cart/images/16pagecatalog.jpg

FOR T-SHIRTS:

I would suggest that you take the original image you created and place it on a "photo of a BLANK t-shirt" instead of trying to take a photo of all the t-shirts. It would look better and you won't have to bother with glare, lighting, etc. For example this design i just layed the image onto a photo of a t-shirt I took.

http://www.formultiples.com/designs/mommys_daddys_little_twin_girls.jpg

Take a few photos however of people wearing some of your designs or the shirt hanging to show throughout the catalog. If you look at the sample link i gave i have a basket with personalized candy wrappers in it on the candy wrapper page. On the page that had bubbles (not shown) I showed some bubbles with one of my designs on it. On the teabag page i showed a cup/saucer with a teabag.

I took different photos like this, cropped out the background and placed it throughout the catalog.

I know it's not about t-shirts that I've shown but hopefully it gets you going. Also you don't have to use corel draw you can use any thumbnailing program.

I used the thumbnailing program as opposed to placing the images on the page myself because it put the images spaced evenly, a certain # of rows/columns i specify, etc.

Take care

Signed,
Printchic


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

I would also *strongly* recommend getting them printed professionally. The cost is minimal, and not doing so is a very easy way to come off as amateurish.


----------



## forfeitclothing (Apr 25, 2007)

If your looking to hand them out like a flyer, then just personally or have your printer do them, but if your looking to send/hand them to a retail store owner, DEFINATLY get them printed, nothing looks worse then giving him something that is not your best. If you hand a retail store owner a flyer-type catalog he'll think to himself "the garbage is right over there, why are you handing this to me?"


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

monkeylantern said:


> I would also *strongly* getting them printed professionally. The cost is minimal, and not doing so is a very easy way to come off as amateurish.


Definitely agree, whoever you're giving them to.


----------

